# Polis to live



## Popsicle65 (Apr 7, 2016)

Hi all,
We intend to move to Cyprus in October of 2018 having visited the island numerous times. We are coming out in October of this year for a couple of weeks to stay in Polis to see if this is a place that could be ticked as a possible location to live / retire to.
I know there must be some expats on here who currently live in or are close to Polis and was wondering if we could pick your brains for the pros and cons of living there instead of being nearer to Paphos.
Any views/opinions on best estate agents ( or good ones at least..!! ) that we could use for when we do move next year and if anyone would be willing to meet up with us for a social chat during our stay in October would be great.

Hopefully will see you soon and thanks for any information you send.

Sam & Darren


----------



## Popsicle65 (Apr 7, 2016)

Someone must live here ...surely !?!?


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Popsicle65 said:


> Someone must live here ...surely !?!?


We do, Popsicle, along with many others!

After 2½ years here we know we made the right choice (although we don't crow too much about it in case we get a flood of Expats moving here and spoiling our secret piece of paradise!) :scared:

We have everything we need here - shops, tavernas, miles of unspoilt beach, Latchi harbour, close proximity to the Akamas peninsula, Blue Lagoon, beautiful walks along the coast and around the dams, a hospital, a good bus service, and many, many other facilities and amenities. There is a thriving expat community here which gets together at various times for organised charity events, coach trips, boules, dancing in the street and general chit chat without becoming a 'Little Britain' which seems to be the case in certain other places!

The community charge here is only €120 per year and we have clean streets, our bins emptied twice a week and never have water rationing in the Summer. We also have a micro climate which means that we have less humidity than Paphos in the height of Summer.

All in all, life is good, and we would be happy to meet up with you in October to introduce you to the area and other Expats here.

PM me when you plan to come and we can make arrangements.


----------



## Davetheeagle (Jun 5, 2014)

We also live in Polis, its by far and away the nicest part of Cyprus, quiet, peaceful, great People,
PM me with any questions.


----------



## Popsicle65 (Apr 7, 2016)

Thanks Dave, I will PM you nearer to October to try and arrange a meet so we can pick your brains if thats ok with you.


----------



## Greg&Kathy (Oct 3, 2017)

David_&_Letitia said:


> We do, Popsicle, along with many others!
> 
> After 2½ years here we know we made the right choice (although we don't crow too much about it in case we get a flood of Expats moving here and spoiling our secret piece of paradise!) :scared:
> 
> ...




Sounds like paradise. We were thinking of retiring in the Paphos area (since my folks want to move to Peyia, from Larnaca). We'll be moving from the States. My Dad DID mention Latchi and how he really liked it there. Now you just got me wanting to do research around Polis!

Having lived in the U.K., Greece and the U.S., mostly in larger cities, we're not looking for "very touristy" areas, although I'd like to live withing walking distance to grocery stores and beach - a little "hustle & bustle" when we feel like meeting a few people and having a beer/chat!


----------



## GSmith (Nov 9, 2015)

I've been here 14 years and was travelling here for 3 years prior to that for my work. Polis / Latchi is a lovely place but from what I have seen it is very quiet. When I visit client there it seems to take an age to drive there from Limassol but that big dangerous hill out of Paphos tends to waken me up!! Good luck with the move.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

GSmith said:


> I've been here 14 years and was travelling here for 3 years prior to that for my work. Polis / Latchi is a lovely place but from what I have seen it is very quiet. When I visit client there it seems to take an age to drive there from Limassol but that big dangerous hill out of Paphos tends to waken me up!! Good luck with the move.


You can avoid that hill if you turn right at the roundabout coming into Paphos. Head to Armou and follow the road until a turn to minthis hills golf. Drive through Minthis hills to Tsada and you join the Polis road at the top of the nasty hill. No being held up by slow wagons on Tsada hill. 
Call in at Konia on your way past us for a coffee


----------



## GSmith (Nov 9, 2015)

Veronica said:


> You can avoid that hill if you turn right at the roundabout coming into Paphos. Head to Armou and follow the road until a turn to minthis hills golf. Drive through Minthis hills to Tsada and you join the Polis road at the top of the nasty hill. No being held up by slow wagons on Tsada hill.
> Call in at Konia on your way past us for a coffee


I know the route, better now it's surfaced but hardly quicker.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

GSmith said:


> I know the route, better now it's surfaced but hardly quicker.


No not quicker but you avoid that nasty hill with all the traffic. Mind you at the moment the usual road is closed and a detour is in operation while water pipes are being laid for all the new houses being built at Minthis hills. I still prefer that way as I really hate that terrible hill.


----------



## GSmith (Nov 9, 2015)

I may just take you up on that coffee offer Veronica ;-)


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The road through minthis hills is closed at the moment while water pipes (or something) are being installed. Might be a while before that route is fit for use again


----------



## MaryAndreou (Jul 20, 2017)

Hi
I love that area but concerned that very empty in winter to actually move there...
Any thoughts?
Mary


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I too love the Polis area, but I would not want to live there as it is too far from things.


----------

